

IBM’s Racetrack Memory Speeds Past Moore’s Law - tandaraho
http://www-03.ibm.com/press/us/en/pressrelease/23859.wss

======
tandaraho
Here's the YouTube video (1min 27sec) showing how the "race-track" memory
works. Unfortunately the rest of the video is filled with pointless images
that are irrelevant to the topic.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJf3z9AfiVM>

